# Where to get a ring resized in Dublin?



## rogeroleary (10 Mar 2007)

Wife want to get a ring resized? Any suggestions in Dublin where she can also get a valuation?

Woger


----------



## Sue Ellen (10 Mar 2007)

Hi Roger,

I've found that a lot of jewellers appear to have ceased doing repairs or jobs like resizing. There is a recommendation for a jewellers in South Anne St. in this post and they might be able to help. I've also heard some good recommendations myself for the same jewellers. Not sure if they will be able to help with the valuation so, if not these previous threads might give some advice.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Mar 2007)

I made the recommendation of _Vincent O'Neill "Goldfinger" _in _South Anne Street _(upstairs near _Sheridan's _cheese shop). I'm pretty sure that he still does resizing/repairs.


----------



## Crunchie (11 Mar 2007)

I got 2 rings resized in McDowells in O'Connell St last year. Cost €100 for the 2 but excellent job


----------



## Brooklyn (12 Mar 2007)

I went to a place on Middle Abbey Street about a year ago. I think it was called Osborne's or something like that. It's near the corner of O'Connell Street, across from Easons, up a flight of stairs. They put a new band on the ring and polished it nice and shiny, all for €40.


----------



## Gulliver (12 Mar 2007)

Sean McManus in Dun Laoghaire certainly does it - I had to get a ring cut off my finger (my finger had grown fatter) and had to get a bit added to it.  Mc Manus did both (the cutting and the resize - a perfect job.


----------



## Jean-Pierre (26 Feb 2009)

I know, this topic is 1 year old. However, it was very helpful for me. I just come back from "Goldfinger" in South Anne St. He resized an engagement ring for 20 euros (from size K 1/2 to size M). I'm not an expert, but the job seems excellent to me.


----------



## HHYO (11 Mar 2009)

ClubMan said:


> I made the recommendation of _Vincent O'Neill "Goldfinger" _in _South Anne Street _(upstairs near _Sheridan's _cheese shop). I'm pretty sure that he still does resizing/repairs.


 


Hi, Vincent definetely does all jewellery repairs, manufacturing, and resizing and is quite reanonable. He has made and remade rings etc for myself for years and I would recommend him bigtime!!!


----------

